# Cavani vs Higuain



## Torros (7 Luglio 2015)

io dico Cavani che con il Napoli ha fatto decisamente meglio e nei momenti decisivi, sbaglia meno.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2015)

Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> io dico Cavani che con il Napoli ha fatto decisamente meglio e nei momenti decisivi, sbaglia meno.



Tra tutti i confronti che ho letto fino ad ora e quello con l'esito piu scontato.
Cavani e di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Higuain anche qua, Cavani non riesce a convincermi del tutto e non capisco assolutamente perchè.


Hanno giocato in due Napoli molto diversi comunque, Cavani davanti aveva le praterie grazie al catenaccio+contropiede.


Basta vedere che giocatore è diventato il ''fenomeno'' Hamsik


----------



## Eziomare (7 Luglio 2015)

Non c'è molta differenza, ma se devo scegliere vado deciso su Cavani


----------



## Sanchez (7 Luglio 2015)

E' una bella sfida, bella domanda

Non riesco a dare una risposta secca, credo il livello sia quello per entrambi


----------



## Torros (7 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Higuain anche qua, Cavani non riesce a convincermi del tutto e non capisco assolutamente perchè.
> 
> 
> Hanno giocato in due Napoli molto diversi comunque, Cavani davanti aveva le praterie grazie al catenaccio+contropiede.
> ...



non mi riferisco al numero di gol però..

Cavani contro Milan e Juve faceva triplette, in champions segnava contro City e Chelsea, tripletta contro il Dinipro, Higuain sbaglia rigori decisivi contro la Lazio e in Europa League sempre contro il Dinipro non ha fatto quello che doveva fare..





Higuain più forte tecnicamente e più bravo negli assist, ma Cavani che pure ha una buona tecnica è un giocatore più dominante e decisivo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Beh, pure a Madrid aveva combinato qualcosa il Pipita eh, e li di partite importanti se ne giocano


E pure in Nazionale ha una media gol più che discreta, al contrario di Cavani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2015)

Higuaìn è un giocatore molto più corale, gioca tanto con la squadra, cerca il fraseggio, la triangolazione, sforna assist per i compagni, mentre Cavani è un vero rapace d'area, è un giocatore che da il meglio di sé stando in area di rigore e agendo da finalizzatore puro.
Non saprei chi scegliere, li adoro entrambi, forse preferisco un cicinino in più Higuaìn proprio per lo spirito di squadra.


----------



## Torros (7 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, pure a Madrid aveva combinato qualcosa il Pipita eh, e li di partite importanti se ne giocano
> 
> 
> E pure in Nazionale ha una media gol più che discreta, al contrario di Cavani



va beh in nazionale... L'uruguay non ha gioco, pensano solo a difendere. Non è la stessa cosa giocare nel Uruguay piuttosto che nell'Argentina. Cmq media gol migliore di Higuain con 25 gol, Cavani 27, in sostanza cmq nessuno dei due hai fatto cose esaltanti in nazionale. 
Non ricordo un Higuain particolarmente decisivo con il Real..


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Cavani a Napoli ha fatto veramente i botti. Higuain, per quanto abbia reso in ogni caso bene, non si è nemmeno avvicinato a quello che il matador aveva fatto col Napoli.

Higuain nei momenti decisivi dà di matto e diventa dannoso. Cavani prendeva la situazione di petto e risolveva le partite.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

Eh, bella domanda. Due grandissimi giocatori. Attaccanti completi. Per me finisce in pareggio. X.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Luglio 2015)

Non c'è assolutamente paragone.Cavani è un vero e proprio top player, Higuain è un giocatore fantastico, ma è almeno 2 spanne sotto a Higuain.Provate a chiedere ai tifosi Napoletani chi preferiscono tra Cavani e Higuain....9 su 10 risponderanno Cavani.
Il Pipita è fortissimo, ma non lo calcolo vero e proprio top player.Diciamo un quasi top player.
Cavani spacca le partite da solo,trascina la squadra, è un vero matto.Non ha la visione di gioco del Pipita è vero, ma in difesa aiuta 3 volte tanto e a livello fisico se lo mangia a colazione.Higuain quando arriva al 90esimo ha la lingua di fuori, Cavani corre ancora come un matto.


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Cavani. E non solo per le doti complessive o per quanto fatto al Napoli, ma anche a livello professionale. Higuain si vede che non fa vita d'atleta, la sua condizione fisica alle volte è pessima e ha la tendenza ad ingrassare.


----------



## koti (7 Luglio 2015)

Cavani tutta la vita, per i motivi già detti sopra.


----------



## numero 3 (7 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Higuaìn è un giocatore molto più corale, gioca tanto con la squadra, cerca il fraseggio, la triangolazione, sforna assist per i compagni, mentre Cavani è un vero rapace d'area, è un giocatore che da il meglio di sé stando in area di rigore e agendo da finalizzatore puro.
> Non saprei chi scegliere, li adoro entrambi, forse preferisco un cicinino in più Higuaìn proprio per lo spirito di squadra.


Per me è il contrario...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Robe del genere hanno fatto impazzire i napoletani. Per quanto il Pipita andrei a piedi a prenderlo con la carriola per averlo al Milan, El Matador è veramente un mostro... se dovesse tornare in Serie A, il club che lo prenderà farà un colpo sensazionale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Per me è il contrario...



per me è come ha descritto splendidi, solo che forse cavani ha più spirito di sacrificio, in quel senso aiuta di più la squadra, mentre higuain è più portato al gioco corale, comunque io preferisco higuain tutta la vita, è più forte in tutti i fondamentali, forse cavani ha un senso del gol più elevato ma higuain ha più classe..


----------



## Heaven (8 Luglio 2015)

In assoluto Cavani, ma fare il paragone per quanto riguarda Napoli non è correttissimo. 
In fin dei conti Higuain è un finalizzatore, non può caricarsi di sopra una squadra se non funziona tutto perfettamente 
Cavani ha un area di gioco molto più ampia


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2015)

Cavani ha decisamente piu' talento ed e' un giocatore polivalente difatti non e' una vera prima punta, lo e' diventato, prima era una seconda punta e talvolta giocava anche come centrocampista. A livello di colpi di genio pure non c'e' paragone e in generale Cavani corre davvero tanto, si fa attacco difesa senza sosta, si sacrifica moltissimo se gli viene chiesto


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi, dai, per me si possono fare tutti i discorsi tecnici e di squadra del mondo, ma alla fine dei conti quello che fa pendere la bilancia a favore di Cavani è la TESTA. Un vincente la mette la palla quando il momento è decisivo, Higuain non è quel giocatore.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Luglio 2015)

Cavani assolutamente.


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Luglio 2015)

Cavani tutta la vita.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Luglio 2015)

Higuain sa fare più cose , però dico Cavani perchè è dannatamente più determinante


----------



## Victorss (12 Luglio 2015)

Cavani senza se e senza ma. Higuain comunque è fortissimo e mi piace un casino.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Luglio 2015)

ma son paragoni da fare? cavani gli da via le piste al "lamentino" higuain


----------



## mèuris (12 Luglio 2015)

Facendo un discorso puramente tecnico, forse direi Higuain,che vedo un pochino più dotato (maggiore abilità nello stretto, o piede un pochino più educato, anche nel fornire assist, per dire).Dovessi però scegliere chi prendere in squadra, forse opterei per Cavani, in quanto da il 100% e forse più ogni volta che scende in campo e nell'arco della partita, mentre Higuain è molto più sregolato e non conduce una vita propriamente da atleta, come si può apprezzare anche dal fisico. Siamo lì, ma in una valutazione complessiva forse direi l'uruguaiano,anche se a fatica. Devo dire,per quanto riguarda entrambi, che, pur essendo fortissimi, forse mancano dell'istinto del killer in area di rigore, nel senso che qualcosa regalano,sottoporta.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Luglio 2015)

Cavani tutta la vita


----------



## Torros (4 Novembre 2015)

Ho cambiato idea, Higuain. Certi controlli sbagliati ieri da Cavani e certi passaggi Higuain non gli avrebbe mai sbagliati, per non parlare di quell' azione solo davanti al portiere. Il Cavani del Psg è l'ombra di quello del Napoli.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2015)

Adoro entrambi.
Cavani giocava in un Napoli diverso dalla strada intrapresa con Benitez prima e Sarri ora. Il Napoli di Mazzarri, per quanto fosse altrettanto valido, non aveva le stesse ambizioni del Napoli attuale. Oggi il Napoli incontra avversari che la considerano una big alla pari delle grandi storiche, per cui nella maggior parte dei casi affronta squadre che si rifugiano in difesa puntando tutto sul contropiede, esattamente la filosofia che aveva Mazzarri. A mio avviso, era un po' più facile segnare tante reti per Cavani rispetto a quanto non lo sia oggi per Higuain.
Sono 2 grandissimi attaccanti, ma per carisma e potenza potendo scegliere prenderei il Pipita.


----------



## Eziomare (4 Novembre 2015)

Cavani tutta la vita, come calciatore e anche (a sensazione, non li conosco di persona) come uomo.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Novembre 2015)

Due grandissimi attaccanti diversi, e forse anche complementari... vedo un Higuain più leader


----------



## 666psycho (4 Novembre 2015)

io dico Cavani


----------



## Pivellino (5 Novembre 2015)

Higuain


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Novembre 2015)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Higuain



A mani basse


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Febbraio 2017)

Ad oggi Cavani. Sta dimostrando quello che vale giocando da prima punta. Assurdo che il PSG l'abbia tenuto sacrificandolo in quel modo. Nel senso che avrebbe dovuto vendere lui o Ibra. Vedendo però come sta giocando in Champions forse avrebbe dovuto cedere prima Ibra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Febbraio 2017)

L'Higuain dell'anno scorso, con un tecnico capace di utilizzarlo, è stato impareggiabile, non solo in fase di finalizzazione

Quest'anno si stà comunque rivelando un Top player,

per paragonarli sarebbe bello vedere Cavani 1 anno alle dipendenze di Sarri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Bacca


----------

